# CA mudslides



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm sure we have all heard about the mudslides in CA. How could this happen and be such a tragedy? No body watched the weather and seen the rain coming in? Gee the fires stripped the ground cover off the hillsides and left nothing but dirt. So this is a surprise??

It's a shame people got killed or injured. But a little common sense would have gone a long way. Both from the home owners and what about local government? C'mon people wake up.

California mudslides: Rescuer saves 'muddy doll' baby - BBC News


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Common sense is NOT common any more. Plus you put the California factor in.....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Headline: Oprah and Rob Lowe’s home damaged in California flood. Ummmm what about everyone else there, you have to be wealthy to make headlines, I don’t feel one bit sorry.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chipper said:


> I'm sure we have all heard about the mudslides in CA. How could this happen and be such a tragedy? No body watched the weather and seen the rain coming in? Gee the fires stripped the ground cover off the hillsides and left nothing but dirt. So this is a surprise??
> 
> It's a shame people got killed or injured. But a little common sense would have gone a long way. Both from the home owners and what about local government? C'mon people wake up.
> 
> California mudslides: Rescuer saves 'muddy doll' baby - BBC News


When I hear about babies and toddlers being pulled out of the mud, omgosh. It was totally negligent if no warnings were given. Why?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Remember you are talking about CA. Someone else was suppose to tell them at least 6 months in advance . They were warned and failed to leave.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Every so often I turn into an ogre and want to say that all this crap happening to CA is 
nature's revenge for voting for killary, but then I think better of it an realize I need to 
differentiate between Californians and those who just happen to be trapped in CA.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

This is God cleansing the liberal immoral state of CA.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

KUSA said:


> This is God cleansing the liberal immoral state of CA.


Explain the fires in Montana ? What about the TV minister who had his mansion flood in a hurricane last year?

Good , bad , conservative, liberal and assholes live in every city, county, state .


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

The mudslide danger was known and predicted when they had the fires . I think that local Emergency Officials did issue / reissue warnings . Folks in that area needed to get people and livestock out of the area as they had weather forecast, weeks of warning that the first heavy rain would bring the slides. Many of those homes are multi million dollar places so finding it hard to understand why they were not out of the area in a nice hotel. 

No excuse for the loss of life that I can see.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Some people just do not pay attention and it’s not just a CA thing. Plenty of zombies everywhere. Common sense of living in this part of California I would think would have people alert to fires followed by the rainy season and mud slides but then again how many people get stuck in a bad situation along the coast in a hurricane? Some people just make bad decisions or worse, ignorant ones.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Officers were pounding on doors, but less than three hundred households acted on the warnings.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

But they will rebuild these homes in anticipation of next year's fires and mudslides. some people never learn...


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

KUSA said:


> This is God cleansing the liberal immoral state of CA.


Houston... big liberal stronghold. Definitely God unleashing his rage on liberals. lain:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> Explain the fires in Montana ? What about the TV minister who had his mansion flood in a hurricane last year?
> 
> Good , bad , conservative, liberal and assholes live in every city, county, state .


That other stuff is just random. This mudslide is the will of God.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Gunn said:


> Common sense is NOT common any more. Plus you put the California factor in.....


They stopped passing out common sense after 1960.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ajk1941 said:


> But they will rebuild these homes in anticipation of next year's fires and mudslides. some people never learn...


 Correction, Tax payers and other insured people in safe areas will pay for the rebuild.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I am sure some people heeded the warning and left.those are the stories that the newsmongers don't tell you because the people were not there when it happened.
They all cant be that stupid.

I'm not covering for them but,some may have not been able to leave or were preparing to leave....who knows?.that's the problem with society theses days,everybody is a woulda,shoulda,coulda expert.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Of 1,200 people given mandatory evacuation orders in the Montecito area, only 200 heeded the warning to leave, said Shawn Boyd, a spokesman with the California Governor's Office of Emergency Services, citing preliminary information.
> 
> "They all decided they didn't want to go," he said.


https://www.wsj.com/articles/many-ignored-evacuation-orders-before-mudslides-1515631602

It's the hurricane mentality..."I'll be fine"


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Headline: Oprah and Rob Lowe's home damaged in California flood. Ummmm what about everyone else there, you have to be wealthy to make headlines, I don't feel one bit sorry.


Rob Lowe took a stab at Oprah during this. On twitter said something like "Oprah considering Presidential run while her house is destroyed by floods. Priorities anyone?"

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Homes should not be built in these place. CA needs to inform all these rich folks they must take them down and leave. Homes should not be built in environmentally sensitive areas or areas subject to floods and wild fires. Must protect the environment at all cost.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Homes should not be built in these place. CA needs to inform all these rich folks they must take them down and leave. Homes should not be built in environmentally sensitive areas or areas subject to floods and wild fires. Must protect the environment at all cost.


That's a good point. it's no different than digging a basement in your houseboat.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Explain the fires in Montana ? What about the TV minister who had his mansion flood in a hurricane last year?
> 
> Good , bad , conservative, liberal and assholes live in every city, county, state .


Ya better get to the hospital quick, that bleeding liberal heart of yours is pouring.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Joe said:


> That's a good point. it's no different than digging a basement in your houseboat.


 It would be the right thing to do.


----------

